# Weekly competition 2008-13



## AvGalen (Mar 26, 2008)

*2x2x2*
*1. *D2 L D2 B2 L' U' L' F2 D2 R2 U L2 D F' U L2 F' U' F L2 D' R F2 R' D2
*2. *D' R B R2 F' U' R F2 R F' R' B2 L' B' L B2 L U L' U' R B L F' R
*3. *D2 F2 R2 U F2 L' B D' R2 D' F' R D B D2 B L D L U2 F2 D R' U2 F2
*4. *B' U' R2 U2 B R F' R F D2 F L B2 R' B2 L2 U F U' R2 U2 L' F L2 B
*5. *R' B L' F' D' R' B' U' L2 U B' L F' R' U R U' F' L2 U' L D2 R D' L

*3x3x3*
*1. *B L2 R B2 F' R U' B U' R' U2 F L2 D' U' B' F2 D U2 B' L2 R D L R
*2. *D2 U' B2 F2 D2 U2 B2 D U2 L D L' D2 F' D2 U B F' L' F2 D' U2 L' U B2
*3. *D' B F' L' R2 D' L2 R' D F R' B2 F' U F D U B' F' U B L2 U F U
*4. *D2 L' B F D R' B' F2 L R B D L B L2 R2 U2 L R2 D' L2 D' L' R' U'
*5. *L2 U L' R U L B F U L2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 L' B2 F' L F U B2 R F2 R

*4x4x4*
*1. *D B r u B f r B r' B2 f2 F' u' B' L' r2 B' L' r' R U' B2 L u2 U2 B' f F R' D' u' U' L2 r R2 B' u r B2 F2
*2. *L f' r' D' U B' f F2 u U' R2 f' F2 D2 L' R' D' u2 U2 L' r2 R' f' L' r' R2 u2 U B R2 U' L' R2 F' r' B' r' f' F' L'
*3. *R2 B' L f U2 B L U F2 D2 u U f L2 D2 r' R' D f' F2 u2 U' F D u U L u U2 F2 D2 u' F2 D2 u B' D2 u U' R2
*4. *f F2 L' f2 F2 R D2 B f F' R D u' U2 B' f u2 B f F2 R' F' L' F L' r' R B D' f F2 r U2 L2 f F2 U' r B' F
*5. *B F u2 L' r' u' F2 U2 r B F' U f2 D2 u2 r F r B L' D' u2 F R2 B u U' F2 L D' U' R' f L2 r R f' L r' F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 f F d' l' D' L l' r' d2 b U' f R D' b2 r' R B F' L2 D2 U B F' u' l2 r2 R' D' d l' B2 b2 f' r' B' L2 l F' u B2 r2 u R F D2 d' b F D' d' U l' U2 B2 L' d2 u2 U'
*2. *b2 f2 F r' R' f2 l2 u L R' u2 U' L2 r2 R' f F D' d2 B' L2 R' b L2 b d2 u2 r' R' D' F2 D F' l' B' d2 u B' u2 L' B2 r b' d2 B2 L2 l r u2 U L2 r' b2 D u U b2 u2 B' l
*3. *L B2 d b2 f' L l D U2 F d' B2 f2 d b F d2 L f' D2 B2 r D d F2 l' R D' r F R2 B d2 l' U' B r' F' d' B f' R2 b2 r R D' d2 B' f' L u' b U2 l2 d2 b2 F' d2 B2 r
*4. *D2 L2 U' l2 R U L' D' R' u f' F u2 L r B l2 r' u' B2 r F D2 u' U' b' d u U f2 r U2 B' D' d' u2 U2 b L D' u2 U F2 l' r u l B2 l' f' F2 d R f' F2 l' f F U b
*5. *u r2 b2 R d2 b f' L' l2 r R' U' b' D' d2 U' r B b F' d' l r2 U' F2 r' d' b' f L r2 R2 F2 u' L' l R b' l R2 F' L2 r R D' U' B2 L B' d' l2 b2 D2 L l R' u U2 b' u2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B D2 R2 D F U R U' B R2 U' R' B' D' B U2 F' L B' R D2 B R' B'
*2. *B L2 D' R2 D' F D2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F U B D' F D' R F' U2 R' B' R'
*3. *U R F2 R2 B' L F2 L' D L' U2 F2 R B' D' L' F2 R' D2 F D B2 L2 F2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F L' U' F2 D' F' U2 L R' D2 L' R' B L2 R B F' L' B' R F2 L2 R2 B'
*2. *B U2 L' R' U' F D U' F2 D R B U R2 U L B2 F2 U' L' B2 L R' U L2
*3. *B' U' F2 L' R B2 D2 F L F R F2 U' R D2 L' D2 L2 U2 L' R2 B D' F2 L

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 u2 B F2 D2 f' F2 u2 R' D2 F2 R2 D u2 U f' D2 L R2 u U' f' F' D R2 D2 u' B f F u' R2 D u' B r' R' f' F' L2
*2. *U2 L' F' r2 D' u' U2 R2 B F2 L r R2 D2 R' D' B2 F L' u' f2 r f2 r' B2 F' r2 R' D r f2 F2 L r' R2 u f' R2 f2 U'
*3. *u2 B2 f L2 r2 f2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' R u B2 L' r' R2 f2 F2 D f F2 D2 u2 f' L2 u' r' R' B2 L2 r2 f' r2 R2 B f F2 D U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *l2 R2 b2 f2 u' B r2 U R' D' U2 l r R2 f F L' b2 l2 r b' F2 D' d2 u U' L' r2 R u2 f2 d' u r R D2 d2 u2 F' L r' R b L f2 R' u l B2 U2 b' u r b' d' L2 F d' u r2
*2. *L2 l' r' f2 L' B D' F' D2 d' b' R' f' l' r' B L l r' R' D' U R b l' r' d' B2 U2 l f2 D2 U B' f' F' L' r2 R2 d B' f2 r' R2 F' l d u' b' l2 B L' l2 r2 d B F D d2 u'
*3. *B f2 u F2 r2 B2 b2 d' L' l' r2 R d2 L2 D2 d' U R2 U2 l' U' f' F D2 u U B f2 F L l' R u2 f2 r2 b U B b2 L' b2 f' F l U' F2 D' u' U L l2 d2 B2 b' D2 L2 R' D' u2 l2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F U L2 R' F' D L2 R2 D2 L' B2 F R' D' F' U' L' B' D L' U2 R2 B F2 D'
*2. *L2 B F2 R' B F U2 B' R F' D2 R' B' F2 U' L R' U' B' R B2 D' L R2 B
*3. *B2 F2 R F' L R' B2 F' L2 D U' B' U2 B2 F D' U' R2 D2 U' R2 F2 L' D' U
*4. *R2 U2 B' R2 D2 U2 F2 D' U' L' R2 F' L U R2 B L D U' B F2 U' L2 R U
*5. *B L D2 R2 B2 F' L2 D2 U' R D R B' F' L2 R2 D2 U L R' B2 F2 U2 L2 U
*6. *B2 U L' D2 L' U2 L' B D L' R D2 U' L R2 F2 U2 B' F D' U2 L2 D L2 D'
*7. *L B2 R' B' D2 U2 B F2 D2 U' B2 F L2 R2 D' B F' D U' F2 U B2 D2 R2 B'
*8. *L R B2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 B F2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 D F' D F2 R F' R' D2 L' F
*9. *B' F D2 U R' F2 U' F2 U R U' F D2 U' F R D2 U L2 R B F' U L2 R
*10. *D2 U F' U2 B' D2 R2 B F D2 L' R2 B' F L D' U R' B2 F2 U B' F2 D' B'
*11. *B F' D B2 D' L2 B D U F L2 R2 B' F L R2 D' B F L D2 U' L' D2 F
*12. *F D2 U B2 F' L2 U2 B2 F L' D2 U L' R2 U R' B2 L' R B' F2 R' B F' L
*13. *B2 D B' U F2 D2 U F2 L2 R B2 L R F2 L B' F2 D' U' L' B2 L D B' F'
*14. *R' D' U B U' B F U2 B2 D B' F' L2 R' D U B F2 U2 R2 F L2 U L2 F'
*15. *D' B' F' D' U2 L R2 U B' F2 D R U' B2 D' U L' R B' F D2 F' D F' U'
*16. *B' F' L2 F' D2 U L' F2 U' F2 L2 R' B' L2 R' D2 U' L B2 L' D2 L R U' R'
*17. *L2 U R D2 U B' F' L B2 D2 F' D U' R' U R' B F2 L' R' B2 F L' D' R
*18. *D' U B2 F2 D2 F2 L' D' L2 D B R' U L2 B2 F U' L' D2 B2 F2 R B F' D
*19. *L R D2 L2 U' B F' U R2 F R2 F2 D' U B2 D' U' L R' U2 F2 D F2 U' L2
*20. *B F' D B L' R2 D U' B F2 L2 D2 U B F' L' B' L' D U F D U' L' U'
*21. *D' F' L2 D2 U L2 R' D U R2 D' L' R' B' F D F' R' U B F U B' U' L
*22. *U2 R F2 D2 B' L B' F' L2 F L' B D R2 U' B2 F D2 F' L R B' D U F
*23. *D U L2 R2 B D2 L2 D' B F L D' L B D' R2 B F' D' B' R2 D' R' B F
*24. *B F' D U B' F2 U2 R' F2 R D L2 R' B U R2 D U2 L' R' F2 D' R' B' U
*25. *L2 R2 D' F2 U2 R' B' F2 U L2 D' L2 F R' F R U2 L' R D U L2 D R B

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F D' B2 F' D' U2 L B' F L2 D2 R' U' F L2 R2 B' L' D' U F' R' U' B' U'
*2. *B R B' F D L' F' L R2 B' F U2 R F' L' R D B' F' D2 U2 F L' R' U2
*3. *L B' F U' F' D' L' B2 F' R' F2 L' D2 L' R D2 F D' U' L F D U2 F R
*4. *L2 F U' B2 F2 L' B' F2 L' D' U F2 U' F2 R' D F2 D' U B L' B L' B2 U2
*5. *D' B D U B F' R' B' F R' B F L' F' D2 U2 F' L2 B L R2 D U B2 F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' D2 U' R2 D2 U2 R' B' R D2 R D L' D U' L' U' R' D2 R' D' U' B D U'
*2. *F' U L R' B D2 U L D R D' U' F2 D U2 B' F2 D F D2 F2 L' R U' B'
*3. *B' F D2 U B2 D2 F D F' D U L R' U B F2 L2 R' B D' U' L2 R2 D L2
*4. *B' U2 L' U2 F' R2 F' D U B2 F L R U B F2 D' L' R' D' U2 B' F' D U2
*5. *D U2 L R D B' R2 D2 R D U2 F2 L2 R F2 D2 R F U L F2 L' R F2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' U' L2 B F2 U' R2 U2 B R' D' B2 F2 U2 L' R' D R D2 B2 F D2 U' F R' F' D' L R2 B F2 U2 F R2 D' L' R' F' D' L' D U' B' D' F2 (45 moves original)
U' B' L B' R B' D' B L2 D U2 R' F2 U2 R D B2 U2 (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay *(new this week because it got 10 votes)
*1. *(2x2x2) F2 L F' L' D2 L' U' B2 L2 F L B' D' F2 U' L D2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D' F R
*1. *(3x3x3) F' D L B' F L' R2 B2 F' D' L' B F' U L' R' D2 U2 R' F2 R2 F' D' U' R2
*1. *(4x4x4) R2 D u2 U' L r D u' U' f' r u2 r2 B F L r D f r u2 L2 r2 f' U r' R' B' u U2 B2 R2 F u2 L f L R f' L

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) R' F2 D F' U B2 L2 D' B U2 R2 B D F U' B' L2 D2 B R' B2 U R' D R
*1. *(3x3x3) F' D' U L R D2 L' R2 F' L' B2 F U2 R' U2 L2 R' B2 F' L R B2 D' U2 B2
*1. *(4x4x4) L' U' r D2 u' r D R' B' f2 r2 D' U2 F' D u' U F' r2 f U f' r' R f2 D' r' B2 U2 B' L' B' f2 L2 u r2 D f F L'
*1. *(5x5x5) B b' f' d u' R2 u2 L U r B2 f F' u b F' U2 r' U2 R F2 d2 B' b2 D d l d2 U' L' U' b' f2 F2 L2 D' d u U B L' D B b D B2 L' l2 r2 b' D2 d' u' L r2 d' u' b r R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock* (*UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*)
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-2 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=-5,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=-1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-2 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=-2,d=6 / ddUU u=-2,d=0 / UdUd u=0,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=1 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=4,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=4 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=3 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=0 / dUdU u=-1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-4,d=-2 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=6 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=6,d=0 / ddUU u=0,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=-4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-3 / UUdd

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....That is why I now give you the choice between two types of scrambles. The second scrambling method was proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site and he explains it here. The scrambles come from the new/future official scrambler
*1. *B4 a4 e3 f b4 f e B2 E2 A2 d a c4 a4 e3 f2 C3 A4 e f3 a4 f4 b3 f2 e4 f C3 c4 b2 a e2 f2 C D4 a4 c3 d2 f2 D2 C2 c4 F4 e4 B2 d3 e2 a3 b f3 C2 d3 f3 C2 B d3 f3 a3 b f3 C2
*2. *f4 b E2 d2 F e d2 F4 f3 b2 d a4 f4 e4 a4 c4 d2 f2 a4 d3 e C e2 a e4 a4 c e4 a d2 B4 e B4 A a d F d B3 A2 a2 b f D3 a2 b2 a4 f2 C3 A D a2 b4 a3 b4 a3 f2 b3 e2 d4
*3. *b4 d B3 d3 e2 B2 f2 C3 A4 D3 b d3 a3 f4 b3 E2 d c E2 f2 b3 f3 D4 a2 e3 a2 d3 B3 b4 e4 C3 E2 F3 A2 c b2 e B E3 f2 a3 c3 e f C e4 a2 f4 b4 c3 e2 B4 c2 E D3 e2 d4 B3 d2 a4
*4. *d4 a3 f a d2 e2 d e d a4 d4 a4 e3 a2 d a3 b4 e a2 e3 B C2 F3 b4 a4 f a e4 B4 f2 D4 f2 D F3 B3 a3 d3 a2 d f D2 F E2 D4 F4 f3 D4 a3 c4 F4 E4 a3 b f2 b f4 C D3 E d4
*5. *d4 F3 a2 c4 b3 E2 d3 F2 a2 e3 d4 a4 f a f4 a3 c b d4 e2 a2 c2 f C4 A F3 f D4 f e B4 e a2 c3 F2 B C4 b2 e a3 c2 a b d2 f4 D4 F3 b4 D2 e2 d4 F c a3 c2 f2 a b3 e d4
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l' r b' L' B' R' U B' U' R' B L' R' L B R L B L R
*2. *l' b u' R' B' U' L R' B' U L B' U' B' U R' B' U' R L'
*3. *l' r' b' u L U' L B U R B L R' U' R' B' U B L' R
*4. *l' r b u R L U' L' B U L R' U' B' R' B' U' B' U B
*5. *l u L U' R U R' U B' L U' B' L U' R' L' U R' B' L'

*Square-1*
*1. *0,6 / 6,0 / 3,3 / 6,3 / -3,4 / -3,0 / -3,0 / 0,5 / 0,1 / -1,5 / -3,1 / 0,3 / 6,2 / 4,0 / 0,2 / 5,0 / -5,0 /
*2. *0,-1 / 0,-5 / 6,3 / 3,3 / -3,3 / -3,0 / -3,5 / 1,0 / -3,1 / -1,5 / 0,3 / 0,4 / 0,2 / 0,3 / -2,1 / -3,2 /
*3. *3,6 / -3,3 / 6,0 / -1,4 / 6,2 / 0,4 / 0,4 / 0,2 / -4,4 / 2,4 / -4,2 / 0,3 / 6,3 / 6,2 / 6,0 / 6,0
*4. *0,-4 / -5,1 / -3,5 / 6,3 / 0,3 / 6,3 / 3,3 / -5,0 / -4,0 / -3,3 / -3,1 / 0,4 / 6,2 / -4,3 / 3,0 / 0,5
*5. *0,6 / -3,-3 / -2,1 / -4,2 / 3,4 / 5,0 / -5,4 / -4,2 / 0,4 / 6,2 / -3,2 / 0,1 / 6,0 / -4,1 / 0,4 / 4,0

Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious. Here are some other things that people often don't know:

For big-cubes a small letter in the scramble means double layer turn, not slice turn
For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can only use one hand during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 26, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 26, 2008)

Dan Cohen

3x3x3:


----------



## alexc (Mar 26, 2008)

*2:* 7.03 8.52 (5.86) 6.61 (9.19) = 7.39
Okay, last one should have been 5 or 6.

*3:* 20.33 22.16 (17.81) (23.58) 22.65 = 21.71
What the f*** happened! I go to a competition and average sub 17 and then I can't even do sub 20 at home!

*4:*

*3oh:* 35.59 (40.41) 39.77 33.75 (30.97) = 36.37
Good. 

*2bld:* 47.61 DNF 34.96 = 34.96
Nice. 

*3bld:* 2:21.81 DNF 1:59.56 = 1:59.56
Sucked except for the last one.

*2,3,4relay:* 2:29.81
Pretty average solves on each.

*3multibld:*


----------



## Jacco (Mar 26, 2008)

*3x3: *(22.30), 27.78, 26.19, 29.69, (31.63) = *27.89*
*3x3 OH: *(47.68), 53.97, (1:27.88), 1:02.19, 50.84 = *55.67*
*5x5: *3:33.66, (3:30.75), (3:39.22), 3:31.09, 3:35.33 = *3:33.36*
*Magic: *1.34, 1.34, (1.31), (1.80), 1.33 = *1.34*


----------



## Karthik (Mar 26, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya*
*3x3x3: *16.67, 21.79, 17.47, 19.87, 18.26 = *18.53*
Comment: Yay!
*4x4x4: *92.64(O), 92.30(O), 99.60(OP), 83.57, 96.50(P) = *93.81*


----------



## Erik (Mar 26, 2008)

boooooooooo
2: 3.39, (4.61), 3.92, (2.92), 3.78=>3.70 easy scrambles it seemed
3: 11.48, 12.39, (10.98), (13.09), 12.75=>12.21 ugh the 12.39 was PLL skip :S
OH: (28.64), 35.5, 34.23, (37.64), 30.10=>33.28 BLAAARG


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 27, 2008)

2x2x2: 5.87 6.75 8.42 7.96 8.99 = 7.71
3x3x3: 25.97 26.37 22.67 15.68 19.74 = 22.79
4x4x4: 1:41.20 1:34.68 1:25.72 1:34.40 1:26.09 = 1:31.72
5x5x5: 2:10.35 2:08.67 2:07.36 2:13.94 2:07.89 = 2:08.97
2x2x2_bf: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
2+3+4_relay: 2:02.96
2+3+4+5 relay: 3:33.38 (breakdown: 0:06|0:25|1:27|3:33)

Solving with cold hands is not pleasant.

The second relay should have been a sub-3:30 but I dropped the 5x5x5 with an U' R left to do. Sub-90 2x2+3x3+4x4 relay within the 2x2-5x5, though.


----------



## Dene (Mar 27, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 19.81 24.36 26.61 27.59 23.63 => 24.87
Why can I never get this right in the weekly comp??

*3x3x3_OH:* 35.27 34.55 37.05 37.59 23.19 => 35.62
WOW!!!! New lucky personal best by far, on an OLL skip 

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:53.19 1:37.84 1:44.40 1:56.44 1:54.50 => 1:50.70
WOW!! It's amazing what no practise can do for you!

*4x4x4:* 2:59.47 2:03.53 2:25.19 2:23.41 1:58.31 => 2:17.38
So I noticed that my 3x3x3 on the second to last cube was over a minute (!!!) so for the last one I was determined to do much better, and managed it in just over 30 seconds!!

*5x5x5:* 3:40.22 3:20.18 4:06.90 3:54.22 4:07.50 => 3:53.78
Wow, I have no idea where this came from, I haven't even been practising!


----------



## tim (Mar 27, 2008)

*multi bld*
12/13, 42:37, off by two disoriented corners

horrible time, horrible mistake, horrible day...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 27, 2008)

I had to work hard to get everything done before we leave for Georgia. I tried to emulate a real competition as much as I could to practice for Chattahoochee – I did all the events as close together as I could, in a typical order. For the big cubes BLD, I did the first 2 4x4x4’s and the first 5x5x5 all back-to-back within an hour or so, like the competition will be.

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 12.90, 13.02, 10.53, 14.96, 9.71 = *12.15*
*3x3x3:* 30.68, 27.46, 31.38, 36.09, 28.81 = *30.29*
Comment: Back over 30, but I’d still be pretty happy if I did this well in competition.
*4x4x4:* 2:12.77 (OP), 2:40.11 (OP), 2:04.75 (O), 1:54.43 (P), 1:43.56 = *2:03.98*
Comment: Bad. I think not warming up really hurt me.
*5x5x5:* 3:26.05, 3:02.18, 3:34.47, 3:35.93, 3:07.65 = *3:22.72*
Comment: I warmed up a bit for this; if I did this well at the competition, I’d be very happy.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:07.03, 1:12.16, 58.43 = *58.43*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:38.44, 2:53.03, DNF (3:48.80) = *2:38.44*
Comment: Not as good as some weeks, but still, I’d be really happy with this in competition.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:48.47 (4:22 mem), DNF (14:51.54, 8:00 mem), DNF (11:56.25, 6:00 mem) = *9:48.47*
Comment: Under 10! I’m really happy with the time; I’m really unhappy with the accuracy. Second one was off by 3 centers; third was off by 2 centers.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (25:22.44, 13:22 mem), DNF (24:30.36, 12:22 mem), 23:39.66 (11:15 mem) = *23:39.66*
Comment: Again, happy with the time, unhappy with the accuracy. I really wanted the first one to be right (to simulate competition). First one was off by 4 corners permuted; second one was off by 3 X centers, plus I forgot to orient all 6 central edges. Very careless. I’ve definitely gotten faster this week, though!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/2, 9:06.27* (4:22 mem)
Comment: I decided that with getting ready for the trip to Georgia, I just didn’t have time for a full 8 cube attempt (and besides, I wanted to save time to do the relays BLD), so instead I decided to be brave and try for 2 on a stackmat. I made it! It was scary not having a stopwatch to fall back to. I memorized the first one with a Roman Room, and did the second one with visual memory like a regular BLD solve. I’m still perfect on 2 cube multiBLDs; I’ve only tried 3, I think, and I’ve gotten them all right.
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:07.68, 49.91, 48.96, 53.53, 56.40 = *53.28*
Comment: Very good for me!
*3x3x3 WF:* 3:23.50, 3:34.90, 3:58.83, 3:30.72, 2:51.08 = *3:29.71*
*2-4 Relay:* *21:39.78* (12:24 mem)
Comment: This is a lot easier to do BLD than the 2-5 relay! 
*2-5 Relay:* *DNF* (1:18:14.66, 49:02 mem)
Comment: Still it eludes me. I will have it someday! The memorization this time was terrible; I just couldn’t get the images to stick, and I don’t know why. It was very close – the 4x4x4 was off by 2 centers, and the 5x5x5 just had 2 corners misoriented.
*Magic:* 3.71, 4.03, 4.58, 4.19, 3.72 = *3.98*
Comment: Horrible! I didn’t warm up; maybe I can blame it on that. Every time, the problem was I couldn’t pick it up at the beginning. I have that problem a lot, but this is the first time it happened 5 times in a row.  This could be embarrassing in competition.
*Master Magic:* 6.47, 5.53, 5.21, 5.86, 5.53 = *5.64*
Comment: Good times for me.
*Clock:* Still don’t have one.
*MegaMinx:* 3:51.30, 4:05.68, 3:51.28, 3:47.96, 3:41.94 = *3:50.18*
Comment: Bad. I didn’t warm up this time – I’d blame it on that, except that I rarely ever do more than 5 solves to warm up, and I was still terrible on the fifth solve, so I think I was just bad this week.
*Pyraminx:* 27.53, 24.66, 23.09, 31.02, 22.15 = *25.09*
*Square-1:* 1:31.44, 1:23.18, 1:46.72, 2:28.58 (P), 1:08.58 = *1:33.78*
*Fewest moves:* *40 moves*
R B2 L D R2 U2 B U’ B L2 U B’ R B2 R’ U B’ L’ B D’ L U L’ D2 L’ U2 L D’ L’ U2 L2 U’ B L R’ U2 R L’ B U
2x2x2: R B2 L D R2
2x2x3: U2 B U’ B L2
F2L minus one edge: U B’ R B2 R’ U2
OLL (except 2 edges): U’ B’ L’ B D’ L U L’ D L
corners: L’ D L’ U2 L D’ L’ U2 L2
edges: U’ B L R’ U2 R L’ B U
After F2L, U2 U’ cancel to U; after OLL, D L L’ D cancel to D2.
I’m afraid I’m not improving at all. I couldn’t find any ways to solve the final corners or edges that canceled better than this, which is the first thing I tried. I suspect I just needed to do a little better after the 2x2x3, or maybe at the end of the 2x2x3. I found both this and a 43-move solution with the same start and a keyhole F2L in about 25 minutes, then found nothing useful the rest of the hour.


Tim: How frustrating. But that was a really impressive attempt! I still can't get over how fast you are - 3:15 per cube or so, wow!


----------



## joey (Mar 27, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *4x4x4 BLD:* 9:48.47 (4:22 mem)
> Comment: Under 10!


Congrats on another sub-10!


Mike Hughey said:


> *5x5x5 BLD:* 23:39.66 (11:15 mem)
> Comment: I’ve definitely gotten faster this week, though!


Huh? I swear you suddenly jsut got ALOT faster at 5x5 BLD? Those relays MUST be helping!



Mike Hughey said:


> *2-4 Relay:* *21:39.78* (12:24 mem)
> Comment: This is a lot easier to do BLD than the 2-5 relay!


That's a great time 



Mike Hughey said:


> *2-5 Relay:* *DNF* (1:18:14.66, 49:02 mem)
> Comment: Still it eludes me. I will have it someday! The memorization this time was terrible; I just couldn’t get the images to stick, and I don’t know why. It was very close – the 4x4x4 was off by 2 centers, and the 5x5x5 just had 2 corners misoriented.


Keep at it, you'll get it soon!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 27, 2008)

joey said:


> Huh? I swear you suddenly jsut got ALOT faster at 5x5 BLD? Those relays MUST be helping!



Yes, I did. Chris Hardwick told me when I first got under 30 that he went from his first time under 30 to his first time under 20 really fast. I told him I didn't believe the same thing would happen with me, but it's happening! I really think I could get an easy solve and go sub-20 any day now, if everything went right. The difference is that I'm finally getting where I can just keep going at a reasonable pace the whole time, instead of having little pauses in between as sort of mini-celebrations for getting through all the wings, for instance.

But I can also tell that the other thing Chris said will probably also apply - it will probably be very difficult to get to where I regularly go sub-20 (as opposed to just a single good solve).

And yes, I do think the relays are also helping.

Thanks for the comments, Joey!


----------



## Pedro (Mar 27, 2008)

*3x3x3 Multi BLD* = 3/6 (0 points on new system, so...a complete DNF )
Time was 26:42
First try with 6 cubes (actually 5 3x3s and a 4x4 )

had 2 edges flipped on one cube, some corners out of place on the other and a worse DNF at the last one...not that bad...I'll try again soon 

*4x4x4 BLD* = 
DNF (13:03), ]
others to follow


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 27, 2008)

2x2x2: 5.35, 5.74, 3.90 = 5.00 avg )( not bad.
2x2x2 BLD: 24.22, 31.73, 31.xx? =24.22)( CRAP!
5x5x5: (2:02.85), 2:04.38, 2:16.40, 2:11.33, (2:16.99) = 2:10.70 avg) ( not bad, so im happy with it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 27, 2008)

Pedro said:


> *3x3x3 Multi BLD* = 3/6 (0 points on new system, so...a complete DNF )
> Time was 26:42
> First try with 6 cubes (actually 5 3x3s and a 4x4 )
> 
> had 2 edges flipped on one cube, some corners out of place on the other and a worse DNF at the last one...not that bad...I'll try again soon



Not 0 points yet. We shouldn't switch to the new rules until the WCA does. And at least for this competition, Arnaud explicitly linked to the old rules, so they obviously apply. Still, I beat you with my 2/2.  And thanks to the old rules, that means that this week I even beat Tim's 12/13 (won't be true with the new rules). So I guess in this case, the new rules look a good bit better than the old ones (albeit not better for me).


----------



## dbeyer (Mar 27, 2008)

4x4 BLD:
S1. 11:36.39


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Mar 29, 2008)

3x3
16.34, (13.41), 15.67, 15.05, (17.19) => 15.69

3x3 OH
(28.27), 29.88, 33.50, 28.66, (35.28) => 30.68


----------



## FU (Mar 29, 2008)

*3x3x3:*

1. 18.59
2. 18.52
3. 20.59
4. (22.58)
5. (15.70)

Average = 19.23

[excuse]The result of lack of sleep[/excuse]

Nah, I just sucked.


----------



## 36duong (Mar 30, 2008)

*3x3x3*
28.68, (27.21), 31.32, (35.90), 30.26= 30.086666 or 30.09

*4x4x4*
WARNING WARNING I is bad at 4x4 

3:13.89, 3:19.63, 3:4.25, (3:44.89), (2:47.68)=3:12.59

*Magic*
My favorite puzzle. It's funny how I got two 1.65's and one 1.64
(1.79), 1.65, 1.65, 1.64, (1.57)=e= 1.6466666 or 1.65 a=1.66
I'm not sure whether to eliminate times for magic so I will do both e=eliminating & a=all


----------



## Lofty (Mar 30, 2008)

Lofty:
3x3x3 OH:
(22.72) 21.63, (21.55), 22.16, 22.65 = 22.15
Comment: Not entirely warmed-up. I messed up on so many chances for very good F2L's. :-(


----------



## Ewks (Mar 30, 2008)

3x3x3: 22.81, 26.21, 27.49, 27.07, 24.91 => 26.06
Magic: 2.92, 4.78, 2.36, 2.54, 2.32=> 2.61
Pyraminx: 15.75, 14.30, 19.13, 17.87, 15.51=> 16.38


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 30, 2008)

FU said:


> [excuse]The result of lack of sleep[/excuse]


Talk to Erik and Leyan.


----------



## pjk (Mar 31, 2008)

*3x3 Speedsolve*: 16.76 17.66 (16.12) 17.30 (18.58) ==> Avg: 17.24
Wow, I blew that. Those were all "easy" solves. I just did an avg nearly sub 15.5 too.


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2008)

I finished adding my times. I just don't get it, why are my times improving so much when I don't practise? What's wrong with me?!! I should have had a sub 1:20 foot solve, if it wasn't for doing the wrong OLL (oops!) This is crazy. That would put me in the top 8 in the world!!

Where are this weeks scrambles??


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 2, 2008)

Jason Baum:

2x2x2: 5.86 (3.28) 5.77 (5.93) 4.84 = *5.49*
3x3x3: (10.61) 11.66 11.11 11.88 (12.36) = *11.55*
Woah, lots of double digits in there...
4x4x4: 1:07.21 1:14.78 (1:20.81) (1:04.15) 1:13.69 = *1:11.89*
Looks like my times are back to normal (read: crap) after my ridiculous average at Chattahoochee
5x5x5: (2:40.52) 2:56.21 3:08.38 2:58.65 (DNS) = *3:01.08*
I was too lazy to do the last solve. Every 5x5x5 solve feels the same to me...
3x3x3 OH: 22.41 22.69 23.28 (23.53) (20.90) = *22.79*
2x2x2 BLD: 40.83 DNS DNS = *40.83*
I don't really care about this so I just did one solve. I'm pretty sure that's a PB for me though.
3x3x3 BLD: 2:25.53 DNF DNF = *2:25.53*
The DNFs were 1:50 and 2:01... I think I'm finally starting to get better at this.
4x4x4 BLD: DNF DNS DNS = *DNF*
I'm too impatient to try the rest. I was going to, but then I realized I'm really bad at 4x4x4 BLD.
Square-1: 50.03 31.28 (26.77) (54.08) 46.96 = *42.76*
Wow, I desperately need to learn algs for this puzzle. Once I do, I will easily be sub 30. The 1st, 4th, and 5th solves all had 3-step permutations (fix parity, solve corners, solve edges), the other two solves were normal...

I haven't done one of these in a while but I'll probably start doing them every week again. Oh wait, I forgot, I quit cubing. Whoops...


----------



## guusrs (Apr 2, 2008)

Fewest moves: 
solve: L' U' L' B' R' F2 U2 L U F' B' L D2 F' D' F D' B' U D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B U' B2 B' F (30)
explanation: (do pre-scramble moves B' F to see what's happening)
2x2x3: L' U' L' B'R' F2 U2 L U F'
F2L: B' L D2 F' D' F 
LL edges: D' B' U.B' U' B2
correction: B' F
at dot insert D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2
greetz

Gus


----------



## philkt731 (Apr 2, 2008)

2: 3.72 4.13 4.05 5.58 3.69 = 3.97 nice
3: 15.66 15.06 16.83 15.22 13.36 = 15.31 good 
4: 1:15.53 O 1:12.86 O 1:20.58 OP 1:13.75 P 1:10.08 P = 1:14.05 bad, no practice since before sbo8
5: 2:13.78 2:12.88 2:15.05 2:20.71 2:11.47 = 2:13.90 okay
2BLD: 41.31 32.90 28.47 =28.47
3BLD: DNF (2:21.06) DNF (3:47.94) 4:16.47 = 4:16.47 horrible, but wanted to make sure I got one
3OH: 32.08 29.28 27.31 30.00 31.71 = 30.33 good


----------



## tim (Apr 3, 2008)

Dene said:


> I finished adding my times. I just don't get it, why are my times improving so much when I don't practise? What's wrong with me?!!



Mhh, i believe practicing cubing isn't much different from other sports. Taking breaks is as important as training itself.


----------



## Dene (Apr 3, 2008)

tim said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I finished adding my times. I just don't get it, why are my times improving so much when I don't practise? What's wrong with me?!!
> ...



Yea, but, I literally don't practise at all! For feet solving, the weekly competition is literally the ONLY solves I do in a week.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 18, 2008)

Catching up with posting my results

*2x2x2*: = 11.66 9.30 6.68 DNF 7.81 = *9.59
3x3x3*: = 29.46 22.03 21.15 25.77 21.72 = *23.17
4x4x4*: = 1:34.69 1:25.09 2:42.11 (OP) 1:41.22 (O) 1:35.68 (OP) = *1:37.20
5x5x5*: = 2:30.63 2:17.21 2:22.28 2:36.47 2:31.40 = *2:28.10*
*2x2x2_bf*: = 1:06.65 DNF 1:25.28 = *1:06.65
3x3x3_bf*: = 4:55.86 DNF DNF = *4:55.86*
*3x3x3_mbf*: *0/3* in *35:00.99*
*3x3x3_oh*: = 46.08 48.44 55.88 50.30 33.14 = *48.27*
*3x3x3_fmc*: = *L U2 R D L D' R' D B' L' R' F U' F' U' B' U B U B' R B2 R' B' R' U R U'* = *28*
Almost 2x2x2: L U2 . D
2x2x3: L B' L' R' F U' F'
Tripple X-Cross + Setup 4th pair: U' B' U B U B'
F2L + Edges last layer: R B2 R' B' R' U R U'
Insert corner 3-cycle at .: R D L D' R' D L' D'
*234-Relay*: *2:01.75*
*2345-Relay*: *4:34.90*
*Magic*: = 1.66 1.64 1.69 1.61 2.46 = *1.66*
*Master Magic*: = 4.71 4.31 4.68 5.04 5.86 = *4.81
Clock*: = 20.90 15.91 24.97 DNF 21.90 = *22.59*
*MegaMinx*: = 3:10.88 3:28.83 3:27.72 3:27.00 3:03.52 = *3:21.87*
*PyraMinx*: = 16.18 14.33 15.13 15.59 14.84 = *15.19*
*Square-1*: = 54.38 1:20.81 (P) 1:07.97 1:08.96 (P) 1:03.96 = *1:06.96*


----------

